# Spring Update



## southerndoc

Anyone know when usually TiVo releases spring updates?

Eager to get the Roamio UI on all the Minis in my home so everything looks consistent. Also hoping they update the Stream so the audio quality is a little better with OOH (it sounds tinny despite a great connection; video is always great).


----------



## tatergator1

I think the 2013 "Spring Update" came out in May last year. The last I read regarding the next update from TivoMargret was that an update, at least for the Roamios, was coming out in mid to late March. This may or may not be the "Spring Update."


----------



## skid71

Also looking forward to the Mini's getting their UI consistent with the Roamio. I sure wouldn't mind Android support, but I'm probably the only person who would be interested in that. har!


----------



## AdamNJ

skid71 said:


> Also looking forward to the Mini's getting their UI consistent with the Roamio. I sure wouldn't mind Android support, but I'm probably the only person who would be interested in that. har!


I know u aren't the first person to relate android to the next tivo update....but i don't see why the tivo software would need to be modified to allow for android streaming. I would expect that the way they do the streaming uses the same standards, apis...etc no matter which viewing client. Of course they need to finish the damn android app for it first, then pc viewer/web browser viewing would be nice.


----------



## gonzotek

tatergator1 said:


> I think the 2013 "Spring Update" came out in May last year. The last I read regarding the next update from TivoMargret was that an update, at least for the Roamios, was coming out in mid to late March. This may or may not be the "Spring Update."


Last I heard(in late January) it was a "March/April" timeframe:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/428334628630323200


----------



## mrizzo80

I wonder what new features will be in the official Spring Update.

The 3 column "My Shows" concept that official "reviewers" were told about way back in August 2013? An Amazon Prime client? 

Hopefully dynamic tuner allocation for streaming to devices is in the works. The current process flow (tapping to start the recording and then having to manually delete the recording after finishing streaming) could be improved.


----------



## crxssi

mrizzo80 said:


> I wonder what new features will be in the official Spring Update.


The only thing I REALLY care about at this point is Android streaming. And I am REALLY tired of waiting. Anything else is just gravy (and I have a lot of things on my "wanted" list still... especially custom folders).


----------



## mattack

mrizzo80 said:


> I wonder what new features will be in the official Spring Update.


I consider it a *feature* that the scheduling bugs (overlapping recordings glitch + 'extending a to do list item makes an unnamed recording') are supposed to be fixed, according to someone quoting Margret from another thread.

Yeah, I'm mostly joking, since those are bug fixes, but personally, if those are fixed, that's good enough for me. I honestly have no idea how anyone EVER tried these features and let it get out the door that way. Since a Tivo is a TV recording device first, those would be P1 fixes IMHO.


----------



## CrispyCritter

mattack said:


> Yeah, I'm mostly joking, since those are bug fixes, but personally, if those are fixed, that's good enough for me. I honestly have no idea how anyone EVER tried these features and let it get out the door that way.


That's what happens when you have several critical updates that are rushed out the door too fast. TiVo had more updates last fall to quickly fix major problems with Roamio than I have ever seen in TiVo's history. My guess is that half-implemented, not really tested minor fixes got carried along for the ride and released. Not ideal, but getting Roamio working before the holiday season was important for TiVo's future.


----------



## mattack

But *especially* for the overlapping recordings one, it's almost as if it had never been used AT ALL, not just "not really tested". That is, it's such a blatantly obvious glitch, the very first time you use it!


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> But *especially* for the overlapping recordings one, it's almost as if it had never been used AT ALL, not just "not really tested". That is, it's such a blatantly obvious glitch, the very first time you use it!


 I've seen a lot of talk about it but I never experienced the problem, and since I haven't had the problem I really haven't taken the time to really understand what the issue is and how to reproduce it. I know I've had cases of overlapping recordings on same channel (by 30 minutes or more), which worked fine for me, but I think causes problems for others. So I don't think it's something that obviously affects everyone and hence why it may have escaped detection.


----------



## chiguy50

mattack said:


> But *especially* for the overlapping recordings one, it's almost as if it had never been used AT ALL, not just "not really tested". That is, it's such a blatantly obvious glitch, the very first time you use it!





moyekj said:


> I've seen a lot of talk about it but I never experienced the problem, and since I haven't had the problem I really haven't taken the time to really understand what the issue is and how to reproduce it. I know I've had cases of overlapping recordings on same channel (by 30 minutes or more), which worked fine for me, but I think causes problems for others. So I don't think it's something that obviously affects everyone and hence why it may have escaped detection.


I don't know why you haven't seen this glitch. I get it consistently on both my Premiere and Premiere Elite. Any back-to-back recordings on the same channel that overlap have about a 3- to 5-second A/V garble at the point where the first recording stops.

To make matters worse, on my 2-tuner Premiere if I try to schedule another recording on a different channel in the same time slot where I already have back-to-back overlapping recordings scheduled on one channel, I get the message that existing scheduled recordings will be clipped. If I elect to proceed with the new recording, I then have to reconfigure or reschedule the back-to-back recordings so that they overlap as originally intended. Since the only conceivable rationale for this feature is to free up other tuners, it's nonsensical and self-defeating for the user to encounter this scheduling barrier.

This is just a badly thought out and incompetently implemented feature. It is a shame and reflects poorly on TiVo's design team.


----------



## CuriousMark

chiguy50 said:


> I don't know why you haven't seen this glitch. I get it consistently on both my Premiere and Premiere Elite. Any back-to-back recordings on the same channel that overlap have about a 3- to 5-second A/V garble at the point where the first recording stops.


From the symptom description it almost sounds like a GOP length issue. That could also explain why some see it and other don't. I bet if you send a messed up show to your PC and look at its internal structure, something interesting could be learned.

Paging Dan201

Dan201 to the white paging phone.

oops, thank you tatergator1 for correcting me. It is Dan203.


----------



## tatergator1

CuriousMark said:


> Paging Dan201
> 
> Dan201 to the white paging phone.


You mean Dan203.


----------



## CuriousMark

tatergator1 said:


> You mean Dan203.


Yes, failing aged memory. Sorry Dan.


----------



## Rose4uKY

All I want is Android streaming also!


----------



## mrsean

Rose4uKY said:


> All I want is Android streaming also!


Me too. I'm sick of dealing with the non-intuitive "Crapad" for streaming.


----------



## anthonymoody

Amazon Prime streaming please.


----------



## Joe01880

I'm greedy, I want Amazon Prime AND Android streaming, all this kissing Apples apple crap is starting to piss me off, F-Apple!!!


----------



## tarheelblue32

Joe01880 said:


> all this kissing Apples apple crap is starting to piss me off, F-Apple!!!


+1


----------



## danjw1

While I agree that they should have better Android support, it is pretty clear that Tivo prioritizes the iOS environment over all others. So, if you want the latest features it will pretty much always going to have an iOS device.

This assumes that Tivo sticks to this policy, despite the fact that there are more Android phones/tablets out there then iOS phones/tablets.


----------



## brianric

Fix the glitch when recording back to back shows on the same channel with overlap.


----------



## southerndoc

I'm just eager to get the UI's matching up across all devices.


----------



## mattack

chiguy50 said:


> I don't know why you haven't seen this glitch. I get it consistently on both my Premiere and Premiere Elite. Any back-to-back recordings on the same channel that overlap have about a 3- to 5-second A/V garble at the point where the first recording stops.


OK, maybe for you it is that bad.. I am not defending it, remember, I said I can't believe they ever even tried out the feature..

BUT.. for me, it's MUCH MUCH less than 3 to 5 seconds. FOR ME, it's maybe a second at most, and *usually* the audio and/or closed captioning help me cover the gap (basically, my own human error correction, heh). Though since it was the simpsons, I did make one 'backup' recording on another Tivo last night for the overlap glitch issue.


----------



## CloudAtlas

mrsean said:


> Me too. I'm sick of dealing with the non-intuitive "Crapad" for streaming.


Oh, I see what you did there you replaced iPad with "Crapad". Now that is funny stuff.


----------



## Joe01880

danjw1 said:


> While I agree that they should have better Android support, .


Better Android support? As for streaming from a Roamio Pro there is ZERO support, as of this writing, AFAIK, it cant be done. So instead of better, how about ANY??

It seems as if even TiVo is trying to force us to drink the apple cool aid, I don't like the taste!!


----------



## danjw1

Joe01880 said:


> Better Android support? As for streaming from a Roamio Pro there is ZERO support, as of this writing, AFAIK, it cant be done. So instead of better, how about ANY??
> 
> It seems as if even TiVo is trying to force us to drink the apple cool aid, I don't like the taste!!


They do have an Android App, it just have much more limited functionality. And to the best of my knowledge, you are correct there is no streaming it in.

My point was, if you want to be on the cutting edge of features for your phone/tablet, get an iDevice. This is just what Tivo is doing right now. Tivo's actions have so far shown that Android will be treated as a second class platform. Like you, I don't like it, but it is the way it is currently.


----------



## steve614

At this point, I'm beginning to think that Apple must be feeding TiVo money under the table to keep Android streaming on the "low priority" list.

What has it been, over 2 years now? Programming Android isn't _that_ difficult, is it?


----------



## bicker

_Programming _software is only a small portion of the cost of _offering _software.


----------



## BlackBetty

mrizzo80 said:


> I wonder what new features will be in the official Spring Update.
> 
> The 3 column "My Shows" concept that official "reviewers" were told about way back in August 2013? An Amazon Prime client?
> 
> Hopefully dynamic tuner allocation for streaming to devices is in the works. The current process flow (tapping to start the recording and then having to manually delete the recording after finishing streaming) could be improved.


Anyone have a pic of what the 3 column my shows list would look like?


----------



## tatergator1

Joe01880 said:


> Better Android support? As for streaming from a Roamio Pro there is ZERO support, as of this writing, AFAIK, it cant be done. So instead of better, how about ANY??
> 
> It seems as if even TiVo is trying to force us to drink the apple cool aid, I don't like the taste!!





danjw1 said:


> They do have an Android App, it just have much more limited functionality. And to the best of my knowledge, you are correct there is no streaming it in.
> 
> My point was, if you want to be on the cutting edge of features for your phone/tablet, get an iDevice. This is just what Tivo is doing right now. Tivo's actions have so far shown that Android will be treated as a second class platform. Like you, I don't like it, but it is the way it is currently.


This is a bit dramatic. Has Tivo taken too long to bring Android streaming? Yes. But lamenting about Tivo worshiping the Apple gods, etc. is misguided. Apple devices are a closed, generally homogenous environment. That makes developing Apps much easier since the only real variation in coding across various devices is tailoring the UI to screen size.

Android is rapidly growing, but very fragmented market. You have numerous software versions of Android running on a myriad of hardware devices. There's a lot to compensate for. Even when it is released, it's very likely to have Android version restrictions to even use streaming since the older versions don't support HLS.


----------



## aristoBrat

moyekj said:


> I've seen a lot of talk about it but I never experienced the problem, and since I haven't had the problem I really haven't taken the time to really understand what the issue is and how to reproduce it.


On the east coast, it's not unusual for all of the CBS Sunday Night prime time schedule to get bumped back by a random number of minutes each week (due to live sports). IMO, the easy workaround for this is to pad Season Passes (adding up to an hour), which creates overlapping back-to-back recordings.

On the west coast, I'm wondering (because of the time difference) if the live Sunday sports don't cause the entire CBS prime time schedule to be delayed?


----------



## moyekj

aristoBrat said:


> On the west coast, I'm wondering (because of the time difference) if the live Sunday sports don't cause the entire CBS prime time schedule to be delayed?


 On West coast it's normal prime time schedule: 8-11pm
(All prime time shows on all channels are normally delayed 3 hours vs east coast airings, but of course live sports are not delayed).


----------



## aristoBrat

moyekj said:


> On West coast it's normal prime time schedule: 8-11pm
> (All prime time shows on all channels are normally delayed 3 hours vs east coast airings, but of course live sports are not delayed).


Thanks for the confirmation. I'm guessing west coast folks not having to pad their CBS Sunday night line-up might be why they aren't seeing the glitch as frequently as some of the east coast folks are.


----------



## danjw1

tatergator1 said:


> Android is rapidly growing, but very fragmented market. You have numerous software versions of Android running on a myriad of hardware devices. There's a lot to compensate for. Even when it is released, it's very likely to have Android version restrictions to even use streaming since the older versions don't support HLS.


Oh, I definitely agree with you on Tivo's reasoning. Which is also why if you want the latest and greatest Tivo functionality, you should go with an iOS device. The best bet to get anywhere near parity are going to be Samsung devices, since they are the best selling of the Android's OEMs.

I in no way meant to vilify Tivo's treatment of Android; I do understand their reasoning. It is much more work to support the Android eco system than iOS. Which just reinforces my point. You should expect iOS to be the best supported platform for the foreseeable future.


----------



## atmuscarella

mattack said:


> But *especially* for the overlapping recordings one, ...





moyekj said:


> I've seen a lot of talk about it but I never experienced the problem, ...





chiguy50 said:


> I don't know why you haven't seen this glitch. ...





aristoBrat said:


> On the east coast, it's not unusual for all of the CBS Sunday Night prime time schedule to get bumped back by a random number of minutes each week (due to live sports). IMO, the easy workaround for this is to pad Season Passes (adding up to an hour), which creates overlapping back-to-back recordings. ...


From what I can tell there are actually 2 (at least) completely different issues with padding and back to back recordings.

The first is what chiguy50 is talking about where if you pad the first show of back to back shows, there is a glitch in the recording of the second show where/when the overlapping stops. I have seen this but on my Roamio it only last a second and I don't find it a big deal.

The second is if you pad the first show the same time that the second show is scheduled for (example 60 min padding and second show is a 60 min show). If you do this a number of unexpected things can happen, including the second show not being recorded as a separate show. There are also some other variants on this glitch that result in multiple recordings with some recordings appearing to be an unnamed manually recording, I think this happens when you manually change padding to already scheduled/padded back to back shows. I have seen these glitches on Sunday night due to the live sports that aristoBrat mentioned, depending on how I had padding set and if I manually changed it.

To clarify, I have seen:


2 60 min back to back shows, first show padded 60 mins second show not padded: Resulted in one 2 hour recording
2 60 min back to back shows both padded 30 minutes then manually changed both to 60 min padding: Resulted in 4 recordings 2 with original padding and 2 that appeared to be manual recordings with the 60 min padding.
I am fairly sure there are also other variants of this glitch.


----------



## mattack

Yeah, if you pad to completely subsume another timeslot, it seems to not record the next one at all.. I had that happen with NBC Nightly News during the Olympics a couple of times.


----------



## BlackBetty

Is tivo still talking about user profile folders? I'd love to keep all the kids shows separate from my shows.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

BlackBetty said:


> Is tivo still talking about user profile folders? I'd love to keep all the kids shows separate from my shows.


They haven't really talked about it since the Premiere debut, when it showed up on sample UI photos. Other than that the talk has been all community hope.

But they did talk about some sort of "3-column My Shows" thing to early Roamio reviewers, which we haven't seen yet. Don't know what that would look like, but I'd prefer profiles.


----------



## grey ghost

Joe01880 said:


> all this kissing Apples apple crap is starting to piss me off, F-Apple!!!


The Apple iOS environment is much less fragmented than the Android market. I'm pretty sure that makes it much easier for TiVO to implement their systems and that's why Android implementation is lagging behind, not a preference for Apple products per se.


----------



## JohnS-MI

atmuscarella said:


> From what I can tell there are actually 2 (at least) completely different issues with padding and back to back recordings.
> 
> The first is what chiguy50 is talking about where if you pad the first show of back to back shows, there is a glitch in the recording of the second show where/when the overlapping stops. I have seen this but on my Roamio it only last a second and I don't find it a big deal.
> 
> The second is if you pad the first show the same time that the second show is scheduled for (example 60 min padding and second show is a 60 min show). If you do this a number of unexpected things can happen, including the second show not being recorded as a separate show. There are also some other variants on this glitch that result in multiple recordings with some recordings appearing to be an unnamed manually recording, I think this happens when you manually change padding to already scheduled/padded back to back shows. I have seen these glitches on Sunday night due to the live sports that aristoBrat mentioned, depending on how I had padding set and if I manually changed it.
> 
> To clarify, I have seen:
> 
> 
> 2 60 min back to back shows, first show padded 60 mins second show not padded: Resulted in one 2 hour recording
> 2 60 min back to back shows both padded 30 minutes then manually changed both to 60 min padding: Resulted in 4 recordings 2 with original padding and 2 that appeared to be manual recordings with the 60 min padding.
> I am fairly sure there are also other variants of this glitch.


CBS lets you sign up to receive an email (after the game ends) with a revised Sunday night schedule. It would sure be sweet if that could go direct to the Tivo instead.

I gave up and just schedule a manual recording block for whatever I plan to watch. My process:
1) Check TitanTV to see what shows have new episodes because it will be Monday before Tivo.com loads the guide.
2) If I'm home, watch(listen?) the end of sports for the tick of the clock on 60 Minutes to determine pad de jour to schedule start and stop.

If I'll be out, manually record 9-midnight (assuming both Good Wife and Mentalist are new) and pray the pad covers.

If you know both are new, maybe it is practical to record the Good Wife with no pad and a long pad on the Mentalist. But sometimes one is new, one is a repeat, so I think it pays to go week by week.


----------



## rainwater

tatergator1 said:


> This is a bit dramatic. Has Tivo taken too long to bring Android streaming? Yes. But lamenting about Tivo worshiping the Apple gods, etc. is misguided. Apple devices are a closed, generally homogenous environment. That makes developing Apps much easier since the only real variation in coding across various devices is tailoring the UI to screen size.


That certainly use to be true. However, developing for Android 4.x is not very difficult anymore. iOS has fragmentation problems of its own, btw. As for the TiVo app on Android, it is utter garbage. And that has nothing to do with fragmentation. It clearly was written by a dev team that has little to zero Android experience. If TiVo were developing a game, I might agree that it would be difficult. But their app is not that complicated and adding encrypted streaming is even less of an issue as the Android API already supports it. The issue is TiVo just isn't putting any resources into updating the app. Perhaps one day they will hire their own dev team to create the app.


----------



## bicker

As a rule we extend recording of the Mentalist by an hour. I suppose now that football is over we don't need to do that, but we watch it so quickly that the extra hour doesn't hurt anything.


----------



## brianric

bicker said:


> As a rule we extend recording of the Mentalist by an hour. I suppose now that football is over we don't need to do that, but we watch it so quickly that the extra hour doesn't hurt anything.


You're forgetting golf and NCAA Basketball.


----------



## Joe01880

tatergator1 said:


> This is a bit dramatic.


There was nothing dramatic about my statement. There is ZERO support for streaming to android!


----------



## Bierboy

Joe01880 said:


> There was nothing dramatic about my statement. There is ZERO support for streaming to android!


Your exclamation point is dramatic....


----------



## gonzotek

Bierboy said:


> Your exclamation point is dramatic....


Your ellipsis is causing dramatic tension؟


----------



## crxssi

I can't HANDLE all this drama


----------



## Bierboy

My period was late


----------



## BlackBetty

First day of spring is Thursday.


----------



## BlackBetty

It's Spring! Hehe


----------



## jjd416

Actually, not until 12:57 PM today


----------



## HenryFarpolo

BlackBetty said:


> It's Spring! Hehe


I'll UPDATE you. Spring doesn't arrive until 12:57 PM EDT today. We can't be having premature spring!!


----------



## anthonymoody

Tick tock, tick tock.


----------



## miketx

rainwater said:


> That certainly use to be true. However, developing for Android 4.x is not very difficult anymore. iOS has fragmentation problems of its own, btw. As for the TiVo app on Android, it is utter garbage. And that has nothing to do with fragmentation. It clearly was written by a dev team that has little to zero Android experience. If TiVo were developing a game, I might agree that it would be difficult. But their app is not that complicated and adding encrypted streaming is even less of an issue as the Android API already supports it. The issue is TiVo just isn't putting any resources into updating the app. Perhaps one day they will hire their own dev team to create the app.


+1000 on the comment above. Developing for Android is no big deal....Tivo just hasn't prioritized it (or maybe they have). These days, you better have iOS and Android support for everything you have......there is absolutely no excuse otherwise. Tivo is playing an extremely dangerous game by ignoring Android (disclaimer...I have multiple iOS and Android devices in my house.....and everything I have better support both equally or you don't get my $$).


----------



## TiVoMargret

We're getting ready to release the Spring Update. (Likely late next week.)

The Priority List is now open: tivo.com/priority


----------



## spaldingclan

TiVoMargret said:


> We're getting ready to release the Spring Update. (Likely late next week.)
> 
> The Priority List is now open: tivo.com/priority


Hey Margret, any reason my Roamio is getting the message from the sign up form that it's not eligible? it was purchased from Amazon.com


----------



## crxssi

TiVoMargret said:


> We're getting ready to release the Spring Update. (Likely late next week.)
> 
> The Priority List is now open: tivo.com/priority


Great news. I am crossing my fingers it comes with Android streaming!!!  I signed up for early access.... no prob.

As usual, thank you for supporting the community and posting such information. We all really appreciate it.


----------



## worachj

spaldingclan said:


> Hey Margret, any reason my Roamio is getting the message from the sign up form that it's not eligible? it was purchased from Amazon.com


I get the same message for my Roamio purchase from bestbuy.


----------



## SQUIDWARD360

spaldingclan said:


> Hey Margret, any reason my Roamio is getting the message from the sign up form that it's not eligible? it was purchased from Amazon.com


It says

_Your box is not eligible for a priority update at this time. If your box was provided by a cable company, it will be updated on a different schedule. If your box is a TiVo Roamio or a TiVo Mini it will be automatically updated the day the release becomes available._

So I think it's pretty self explanatory.


----------



## crxssi

SQUIDWARD360 said:


> So I think it's pretty self explanatory.


Not completely so, but it does tend to imply that only boxes purchased directly from TiVo are eligible, although it does not say that.


----------



## sbiller

I had no issues enrolling eight boxes - combination of Roamios, Premieres and Minis.


----------



## mrizzo80

I bought my Plus from Weaknees and got a success message.


----------



## sbiller

crxssi said:


> Great news. I am crossing my fingers it comes with Android streaming!!!  I signed up for early access.... no prob.
> 
> As usual, thank you for supporting the community and posting such information. We all really appreciate it.


Not sure why there would be any relationship between the spring update and android streaming but I'm open for speculation. I'm expecting some update to TiVo Central and perhaps some more recommendations on WTWN along with bug fixes.


----------



## djev

sbiller said:


> I had no issues enrolling eight boxes - combination of Roamios, Premieres and Minis.


Is there a link to enrollment?


----------



## andyf

Post #56 above

tivo.com/priority


----------



## tarheelblue32

Is there any potential risk to being one of the first people to get the update? Like, what is the probability that there is an unknown problem with the update and your Roamio gets bricked?


----------



## djev

andyf said:


> Post #56 above
> 
> tivo.com/priority


Thank you! Just submitted 4 boxes with no problem.


----------



## BlackBetty

TiVoMargret said:


> We're getting ready to release the Spring Update. (Likely late next week.)
> 
> The Priority List is now open: tivo.com/priority


Should we sign up our mini's too?


----------



## CoxInPHX

Are early sign-ups going to be placed in a black hole again?


----------



## tarheelblue32

CoxInPHX said:


> Are early sign-ups going to be placed in a black hole again?


What does that mean?


----------



## CoxInPHX

The last two updates, those that signed up for the Priority Update in the first few days, did not get the Priority Update and had to email Margret with their TSN in order to get the update.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9932085#post9932085

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9931528#post9931528


----------



## BlackBetty

CoxInPHX said:


> The last two updates, those that signed up for the Priority Update in the first few days, did not get the Priority Update and had to email Margret with their TSN in order to get the update.


Not all. I signed up immediately for the last two and received both updates timely.


----------



## weaver

BlackBetty said:


> Not all. I signed up immediately for the last two and received both updates timely.


I signed up for the last two immediately and had to email to get the updates.


----------



## tomhorsley

TiVoMargret said:


> We're getting ready to release the Spring Update. (Likely late next week.)
> 
> The Priority List is now open: tivo.com/priority


I don't suppose you'd care to let us know if this fixes the overlapping recordings on same channel glitch?

Or provides android streaming?

If neither of those are in there, I see no reason to sign up for the priority list .


----------



## tarheelblue32

I assume that everyone will get the update eventually. If you don't sign up for the priority list, how much of a delay will there be in getting the update?


----------



## CoxInPHX

tarheelblue32 said:


> I assume that everyone will get the update eventually. If you don't sign up for the priority list, how much of a delay will there be in getting the update?


It could be weeks or even more than a month, It all depends on whether there is a bug identified by the early Priority List users, and another update tested and released.


----------



## Bierboy

BlackBetty said:


> Not all. I signed up immediately for the last two and received both updates timely.


As did I...CoxInPHX blanket statement that's clearly erroneous.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Bierboy said:


> As did I...CoxInPHX blanket statement that's clearly erroneous.


Sorry for the "blanket statement" I recall that Margret posted that there were about 1000 TSNs that did get lost, so it was a substantial amount nonetheless.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9876445#post9876445


TiVoMargret said:


> TiVoMargret said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm checking into why some folks on the priority list have not received the update. (Sorry!)
> 
> --Margret
> 
> 
> 
> We did find 1000 priority sign-ups that got lost in a bit of black hole. (Sorry!) I've been told that the next time those boxes make a connection to the TiVo Service they will download the update.
> 
> --Margret
Click to expand...


----------



## BlackBetty

Do we know what this update will bring?


----------



## Balzer

SQUIDWARD360 said:


> It says
> 
> _Your box is not eligible for a priority update at this time. If your box was provided by a cable company, it will be updated on a different schedule. If your box is a TiVo Roamio or a TiVo Mini it will be automatically updated the day the release becomes available._
> 
> So I think it's pretty self explanatory.


I purchased my Roamio basic directly from Tivo, and I got that same message. My take on it is that I didn't need to try to register my Roamio because it will be already updated "the day the release becomes available".


----------



## kbmb

Balzer said:


> I purchased my Roamio basic directly from Tivo, and I got that same message. My take on it is that I didn't need to try to register my Roamio because it will be already updated "the day the release becomes available".


I have a Roamio Basic and Plus, both Lifetime, both from Bestbuy.

The Plus was successful but the Basic gave the error message.

-Kevin


----------



## spaldingclan

Margret asked me via Twitter to send her my service number to be added to the list. So a Roamio basic purchased at amazon IS eligible.


----------



## mattack

tarheelblue32 said:


> Is there any potential risk to being one of the first people to get the update? Like, what is the probability that there is an unknown problem with the update and your Roamio gets bricked?


Well, the risk is that you'll hit other unknown (to us) bugs that could theoretically be caught and fixed in between the 'priority' seeding and the 'full release' seeding. But since they didn't catch the tuner glitch, unfortunately I don't foresee any such fix happening.

Have Tivo releases ever bricked a major portion of subscribers? I don't think so.

FYI, I just signed up my Roamio for it, since the overlapping recording glitch bugs the heck out of me (since a HUGE proportion of what I record needs a minute post pad).


----------



## nooneuknow

TiVoMargret said:


> We're getting ready to release the Spring Update. (Likely late next week.)
> 
> The Priority List is now open: tivo.com/priority


All three of my base Roamio TSNs were rejected by the signup page.

Perhaps this is a blessing, due to prior signups dropping the TSNs into the "black hole".

I have sent you an email on the matter, with the TSNs, and have also requested advanced log monitoring & analysis, as I am having a great many issues, which started around the time of the "Random Reboots", and continue to plague me. I have noticed the issues seem to behave differently since the reboots stopped, but have not gone away.

Thanks in advance. I appreciate all you do for us TiVo users. Without you, I'd have abandoned TiVo, and advised friends and family to do the same. TiVo often is a "four letter word" to those I introduced to TiVo, and I'm the one who gets the wrath, when TiVo takes the fun out of their entertainment.

EDIT/ADD: Roamios purchased from Best Buy, not TiVo directly (just mentioning to add a data-point).


----------



## tarheelblue32

mattack said:


> Have Tivo releases ever bricked a major portion of subscribers? I don't think so.


Didn't a good number of Series 3s recently get bricked by a software update?


----------



## bradleys

tarheelblue32 said:


> Didn't a good number of Series 3s recently get bricked by a software update?


Bricked? I bought my S3 as soon as it was available and it has never been bricked. Software release or otherwise...

So - No


----------



## tarheelblue32

bradleys said:


> Bricked? I bought my S3 as soon as it was available and it has never been bricked. Software release or otherwise...
> 
> So - No


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=515154


----------



## crxssi

sbiller said:


> Not sure why there would be any relationship between the spring update and android streaming but I'm open for speculation.


I have no evidence either way... just being hopeful. It is likely Android streaming will be introduced (if EVER) at the time of a TiVo OS update... and I hope it is this one.


----------



## southerndoc

TiVoMargret said:


> We're getting ready to release the Spring Update. (Likely late next week.)
> 
> The Priority List is now open: tivo.com/priority


Thanks Margret. Any hints as to what's coming?


----------



## spaldingclan

SQUIDWARD360 said:


> It says
> 
> _Your box is not eligible for a priority update at this time. If your box was provided by a cable company, it will be updated on a different schedule. If your box is a TiVo Roamio or a TiVo Mini it will be automatically updated the day the release becomes available._
> 
> So I think it's pretty self explanatory.


How exactly is that self explanatory? My box is not a cable provided box.. Explain to me why it said I wasn't eligible since you assume I'm an idiot.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lessd

nooneuknow said:


> All three of my base Roamio TSNs were rejected by the signup page.
> 
> Perhaps this is a blessing, due to prior signups dropping the TSNs into the "black hole".
> 
> I have sent you an email on the matter, with the TSNs, and have also requested advanced log monitoring & analysis, as I am having a great many issues, which started around the time of the "Random Reboots", and continue to plague me. I have noticed the issues seem to behave differently since the reboots stopped, but have not gone away.
> 
> Thanks in advance. I appreciate all you do for us TiVo users. Without you, I'd have abandoned TiVo, and advised friends and family to do the same. TiVo often is a "four letter word" to those I introduced to TiVo, and I'm the one who gets the wrath, when TiVo takes the fun out of their entertainment.


Just signed up my 3 Roamio + units and my one Mini, all took without problems.
None purchased directly from TiVo.


----------



## nooneuknow

lessd said:


> Just signed up my 3 Roamio + units and my one Mini, all took without problems.
> None purchased directly from TiVo.


I guess I should specify mine were bought from Best Buy, since I hadn't included that (I'll update that post as well).

I tried doing it logged-in and logged-out of my TiVo account, tried IE & Chrome browsers, tried clearing my cache/cookies, rebooted my computer, tried a different computer, and triple checked my TSNs for accuracy.

Other than emailing TiVoMargret, I don't know what more I could do (so, that's what I did).


----------



## TiVoMargret

Sorry, there was a problem with entering TSNs that began with 846. They should work now. tivo.com/priority


----------



## brianric

TiVoMargret said:


> We're getting ready to release the Spring Update. (Likely late next week.)
> 
> The Priority List is now open: tivo.com/priority


Thank you.


----------



## jcthorne

Successfully signed up my Roamio basic, 2 premieres and a mini.

Hoping for a new Amazon ap and updated Mini UI .......


----------



## monkeydust

jcthorne said:


> Successfully signed up my Roamio basic, 2 premieres and a mini.
> 
> Hoping for a new Amazon ap and updated Mini UI .......


Yup, those 2 things are all I want (especially Amazon Prime app).


----------



## sbourgeo

Thanks Margret, I'm in for a Roamio Pro and a Mini. I'd love to see this season pass issue addressed in the Spring Update.


----------



## StevesWeb

I've enlisted one of my basic Roamio. Entering a number beginning with 846 was broken before and is fixed now.


----------



## nooneuknow

StevesWeb said:


> I've enlisted one of my basic Roamio. Entering a number beginning with 846 was broken before and is fixed now.


I was able to get my 846s in as well. Thank You, TiVoMargret!


----------



## usa98j30t4

I vote for fixing the XOD freezing issue once and for all.


----------



## anthonymoody

Plus and Mini both prioritized. Thanks Margret!


----------



## skid71

crxssi said:


> snip... We all really appreciate it.


Do NOT speak for me.

ha! I keeed....I keeed

Thanks Margret


----------



## worachj

TiVoMargret said:


> Sorry, there was a problem with entering TSNs that began with 846. They should work now. tivo.com/priority


Yep, mine worked now! Thanks!


----------



## lessd

TiVoMargret said:


> Sorry, there was a problem with entering TSNs that began with 846. They should work now. tivo.com/priority


OK: all my TiVo started with 848 so that why I did not have any problems.


----------



## jankm

CoxInPHX said:


> Are early sign-ups going to be placed in a black hole again?


This was my first question this morning and I didn't rush to sign up.

The last 2 times there was a priority list I signed up right away but never received the update, eventually having to send an email and have it pushed.


----------



## skid71

usa98j30t4 said:


> I vote for fixing the XOD freezing issue once and for all.


This isn't a TiVo issue. As a comcrap subscriber and TiVo/XOD user I can tell you that I've been through the mill and back with this issue.


----------



## CloudAtlas

TiVo Priority Update Request (20.4.1)
We are preparing to release a software update (20.4.1) for TiVo Roamio, TiVo Mini, and TiVo Premiere boxes. Boxes will be updated in groups. If you would like your TiVo Roamio, TiVo Mini, or TiVo Premiere to be in one of the first groups to be updated, please enter your TiVo Service Number below.

Note: Only TiVo boxes purchased directly from TiVo.com or a retailer are eligible for this update. Boxes provided by cable companies will be updated on a different schedule.

https://www.tivo.com/priority

Thanks again Margaret!


----------



## GmanTiVo

I just signed up Pro + 3 Minis... can't wait! :up:

Ty TiVoMargaret


----------



## Sixto

Me too. Added all 7 boxes. 2 Pro's, 1 Plus, 4 Mini's. Looking forward to it.


----------



## BlackBetty

Any intel yet on what this update is bringing?


----------



## nooneuknow

BlackBetty said:


> Any intel yet on what this update is bringing?


Even the usual source for knowing and sharing such things has no idea, and blogged that it's coming, but has no idea what is in it...

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2014-03/tivo-spring-update-nearly-ready-roll/


----------



## bbrown9

nooneuknow said:


> Even the usual source for knowing and sharing such things has no idea, and blogged that it's coming, but has no idea what is in it...
> 
> http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2014-03/tivo-spring-update-nearly-ready-roll/


It looks like those hoping for Android streaming will have to wait longer. According to that post, it's targeted for June.


----------



## crxssi

bbrown9 said:


> It looks like those hoping for Android streaming will have to wait longer. According to that post, it's targeted for June.


Shockingly, I would be 100% unsurprised.


----------



## bradleys

Why would android stream be included as part of a TiVo OS update? Sure, they may have to implement some infrastructure changes on the back end - but it isn't even remotely the same system

Android stream will come with an update to the Android app -NOT SOME SEASONAL TIVO UPDATE.

They have hinted June since the first of the year - it won't come BEFORE JUNE.

Look, Android stream is very delayed and it is getting ridiculous - I want to see it released even though I hate the android ecosystem.

But it won't come with an TiVo OS update...


----------



## OCSMITH

TiVoMargret said:


> Sorry, there was a problem with entering TSNs that began with 846. They should work now. tivo.com/priority


Margret, can you tell me why my Tivos always fall into a "black hole" and are updated when the others not on the priority list???


----------



## rainwater

bradleys said:


> Why would android stream be included as part of a TiVo OS update? Sure, they may have to implement some infrastructure changes on the back end - but it isn't even remotely the same system


True but TiVo often times times releases so that the TiVo OS update will coincide with app updates. Although in this case, the timing might be one or two months later.


----------



## bradleys

And June has been the date since the last time the date slipped...

2 years after IOS, that is the important point I think. But rumors are people are walking around with Android stream in beta - so hopefully no more slips.

Btw - stream for IOS still needs some work. It has gotten more stable and the quality has always been very good for me with my FIOS upload, but it still freezes too often to be called reliable.

Hopefully that is all ironed out before your June release.


----------



## DeltaOne

bradleys said:


> Look, Android stream is very delayed and it is getting ridiculous - I want to see it released even though I hate the android ecosystem.


Occasionally I read a bit on the Xfinity support forum and Comcast has begun rolling out their X1 Cloud service. This was about two months ago and they offered an iOS app with Android "coming soon."

Surprisingly, it was soon -- just two months later. But you should have heard the howling over there when the Android folks discovered the new Xfinity app only supported the latest and greatest Android operating system. The folks with older stuff were told their OS "may be supported later."

I'm an iOS guy, but not supporting older Android stuff seems like a big problem.

ps...lots of odd rules too (for the X1 Cloud thing). You can only copy 10 shows to a smartphone or tablet. No choice of quality level. And once you copy a show to a device it can not be viewed on the DVR, because it is "checked out." Ha! And the copy "expires" on the device 30 days later.


----------



## humbb

> You can only copy 10 shows to a smartphone or tablet. No choice of quality level. And once you copy a show to a device it can not be viewed on the DVR, because it is "checked out." Ha! And the copy "expires" on the device 30 days later.


That sounds awfully similar to my local library's rules for downloading "borrowed" ebooks and audiobooks. They only make a limited (usually 1 or 2) number of copies available to the public, it expires after 21 days, and you can only check out a maximum of 10 titles at any one time.


----------



## crxssi

DeltaOne said:


> But you should have heard the howling over there when the Android folks discovered the new Xfinity app only supported the latest and greatest Android operating system. The folks with older stuff were told their OS "may be supported later."


Not really surprising. Depends on exactly which versions to know if it is reasonable or not....it is likely the needed "stuff" for the codecs and controls are only available in 4.X. Not supporting 3.X shouldn't be much of an issue, since most devices are refreshed every few years anyway. 4.X would cover 80% of all Android devices in use, world-wide (and a much higher percent if you throw out the low-end devices).

But Comast is requiring the just released 4.4! That seems totally unreasonable... only recent Nexus devices and a small group of brand new devices even have 4.4 (about 2% of the installed market). http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KitKat_(operating_system) I find it hard to believe a minimum 4.4 was actually a legit development consideration.

Thankfully I have both a Nexus 10 and a Nexus 5  So if TiVo EVER gets around to supporting the largest tablet and phone OS, those two should certainly be compatible.


----------



## tomhorsley

crxssi said:


> ...since most devices are refreshed every few years anyway.


The proper phraseology here is "Most devices are thrown away and replaced every few years" . Virtually no android device ever gets an updated OS. The only exception is google Nexus devices and a rare phone or two from Samsung or Motorola that get maybe one update years after google released the new android it is getting.


----------



## crxssi

tomhorsley said:


> The proper phraseology here is "Most devices are thrown away and replaced every few years" .


Pretty much, yes... regardless of the type or OS. Technology marches on and people want bigger, faster, better. And with phones, they are typically subsidized and carriers work very hard to find reasons to encourage people to get locked into yet another contract.



> Virtually no android device ever gets an updated OS. The only exception is google Nexus devices and a rare phone or two from Samsung or Motorola that get maybe one update years after google released the new android it is getting.


I think you are believing some type of anti-Android propaganda. EVERY Android device I have ever had (and most that I have seen that are not crappy low-end junk), got at least one major update. Most got two or more... and this was BEFORE I landed on Nexus (which get several). For example, my previous phone, the non-Nexus, non-Samsung, non-Motorola Evo LTE, was released with 4.0.0, then got 4.0.1, then 4.0.4, then 4.1, then 4.3.

The non-Nexus , non-Samsung, non-Motorola phone I had before that? Released with 2.3, updated to 4.0.4.

The non-Nexus, non-Samsung, non-Motorola phone I had before that? Released with 2.2, upgraded to 2.3, then upgraded to 2.3.3.

And all three of them could have been rooted and unlocked and flashed with even later releases (although it is not trivial, and I never did anyway).

If you like, I could list dozens of additional examples...


----------



## aristoBrat

crxssi said:


> I think you are believing some type of anti-Android propaganda.


Like this? I find it interesting because it shows that while the majority of those phones _are getting_ Android OS updates, there's quite a few of them that are always 1+ major OS updates behind.










There's a pretty cool infographic here from HTC that shows "The Anatomy of an Android OS Update", which I think clarifies why many of those phones are never running the latest OS version.

It's cooler to look at the actual inforgraphic, but here's how it breaks down:

1. Google releases Platform Developer Kit to HTC for evaluation.
2. Google announces new version of Android.
3a. Google provides source code to the chipset manufacturers.
3b. Google provides source code to HTC
4a. The chipset manufacturer determines whether the new version of Android will be supported on the chipsets that they manufacturer.
4b. HTC evaluates the new Android version's requirements.
5a. If the chipset manufacturer decides to support the new version of Android on a particular chipset, the create the necessary drivers and make optimizations per that chipset.
5b. A modified board support package (BSP) is provided to HTC for devices using that chipset.
6. HTC assigns people and resources to support development of the new software version via a Maintenance Release (MR). If HTC determines that it can support it, the source code is integrated with HTC Sense.
7. HTC begins working with each carrier to define the scope of carrier modification for that device, including apps, services, and other requirements.
8. HTC incorporates carrier modifications into the code.
9. HTC submits software build for lab entry (LE).
10. If critical bugs are encountered, a new build which incorporates fixes must be created and submitted for LE.
11a. HTC receives Technical Acceptance (TA) from the carrier.
11b. Google issues Technical Acceptance (TA).
12. HTC & Carrier prepares the OTA (over-the-air) servers with the MR and begins pushing to customer devices.

That seems like a lot of work involving multiple parties. It's impressive that updates get done at all.


----------



## monkeydust

Maybe we haven't heard of the content yet due to Amazon Prime being part of it and Amazon is having a streaming announcement on April 2nd and that is where they want to break the news? We can only hope...


----------



## tomhorsley

crxssi said:


> I think you are believing some type of anti-Android propaganda. EVERY Android device I have ever had (and most that I have seen that are not crappy low-end junk), got at least one major update.


No propaganda involved. The distinct lack of updates is why google announced their initiative to make it easier for 3rd parties to provide new updates. The announcement came with much fan-fare, a huge list of manufacturers pledging support, then sank without a trace :-(.

You must have been remarkably fortunate, or always bought the most expensive top of the line phones where the manufacturer can sometimes be shamed into doing an update by all the users clamoring for one.

No phone I've had has ever gotten an update. My Samsung Galaxy Camera got one update years late to a version of android that was already obsolete. Only my Nexus tablet has gotten regular updates.


----------



## atmuscarella

Just to be a little contrary, after Android 4.1 for the vast majority of users & devices does it really get them anything to be updated to the latest version? 

I was happy that Samsung decided to update my 7" Tab 2 tablet to 4.2.2 but really don't see that it did anything for me and my super cheap ZTE Android tracFone that is running 4.1.1 seems to be no different than my tablet with 4.2.2, so what would I get if they were both updated to 4.4.X? 

I understand that because it is "free" everyone thinks they should be auto upgraded, but honestly if you had to pay for new versions of Android like you do with MS Windows, would you?


----------



## aristoBrat

atmuscarella said:


> Just to be a little contrary, after Android 4.1 for the vast majority of users & devices does it really get them anything to be updated to the latest version?


Don't the newer versions come with "behind the scene" things for developers, like giving them the ability to securely stream video (for the context of this thread)? So even if you don't see anything obvious when you do an upgrade, the groundwork is there for better apps in the future.


----------



## rgr

While the Android issue is interesting, it is just one aspect of the Spring Update. How about moving that discussion to another thread and not monopolizing what should be a more general Spring Update discussion?

What I want to know about the Spring Update is what changes/fixes are made and UI modifications.


----------



## crxssi

aristoBrat said:


> Like this? I find it interesting because it shows that while the majority of those phones _are getting_ Android OS updates, there's quite a few of them that are always 1+ major OS updates behind.


I didn't say they weren't "behind", I correctly disputed his claim that Android devices never get any updates.

But your info is correct- updates are not easy, especially when they have to involve the carrier.


----------



## bradleys

monkeydust said:


> Maybe we haven't heard of the content yet due to Amazon Prime being part of it and Amazon is having a streaming announcement on April 2nd and that is where they want to break the news? We can only hope...


That could be... I bet if they do release it, they will wait until the full OS deployment is complete before flipping the switch on it.


----------



## brianric

atmuscarella said:


> I understand that because it is "free" everyone thinks they should be auto upgraded, but honestly if you had to pay for new versions of Android like you do with MS Windows, would you?


I didn't pay for IOS updates, that's why I have an iPad.


----------



## CloudAtlas

The Android Taliban has hijacked yet another thread. Create all the Android threads you want but stop the terrorist take over of every thread. Your ideology about the one great OS Android is not welcome here. 

20.4.1 has nothing to do with Android or iOS. Nothing. It's a TiVo OS update which should bring a constant UI to all TiVo boxes and mini's and some bug fixes. Anything else is gravy. 

And the update is free.


----------



## lessd

CloudAtlas said:


> The
> 
> And the update is free.


No, you just pre-paid for the upgrade with your monthly or Lifetime service.


----------



## BlackBetty

CloudAtlas said:


> It's a TiVo OS update which should bring a constant UI to all TiVo boxes and mini's and some bug fixes. Anything else is gravy.


Enjoy the disappointment.


----------



## jcthorne

tomhorsley said:


> The proper phraseology here is "Most devices are thrown away and replaced every few years" . Virtually no android device ever gets an updated OS. The only exception is google Nexus devices and a rare phone or two from Samsung or Motorola that get maybe one update years after google released the new android it is getting.


Sorry but that is just not true. For the high end HTC devices, they have consistently provided OS updates faster than most other manufactures. Beating nexus devices on some occasions. My prior EVO 4GLTE that is now 2 years old just was updated to 4.3 and it never worked better. Its not my new M8 but its pretty darn good. Likely will not get 4.4 My wife now uses it as her Motorola that was the same age was still stuck on gingerbread.

HTC has a written commitment to provide updates for 2yrs and they have done pretty well by that.


----------



## CloudAtlas

> It's a TiVo OS update which should bring a constant UI to all TiVo boxes and mini's and some bug fixes. Anything else is gravy.
> 
> 
> 
> BlackBetty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the disappointment.
Click to expand...

I'm a New York JETS fan so I'm immune to disappointment.

The only thing TiVo could put in the Spring Update that I'd really like would be the ability to view TV listings color coded for Movie/Sports/News.

With the recent release of ShowtimeAnytime for Roku I've already gotten my TV update for the year.

But bug fixes are always welcome.


----------



## bradleys

CloudAtlas said:


> I'm a New York JETS fan so I'm immune to disappointment.
> 
> The only thing TiVo could put in the Spring Update that I'd really like would be the ability to view TV listings color coded for Movie/Sports/News.
> 
> With the recent release of ShowtimeAnytime for Roku I've already gotten my TV update for the year.
> 
> But bug fixes are always welcome.


Not in their design style... It isn't something they will add.


----------



## Dan203

CuriousMark said:


> From the symptom description it almost sounds like a GOP length issue. That could also explain why some see it and other don't. I bet if you send a messed up show to your PC and look at its internal structure, something interesting could be learned.
> 
> Paging Dan201
> 
> Dan201 to the white paging phone.
> 
> oops, thank you tatergator1 for correcting me. It is Dan203.


I doubt the GOP structure has anything to do with it. With MPEG-2 as long as you chop on GOP bounds you should never have a glitch. Based on how the error presents itself I'm assuming that they start recording the second program after the first one ends and then copy the overlapping data from the first show to the second one. My guess is there is a slight lag between the tuner stopping one show and starting the next and that's causing it to drop a few frames in the gap, which results in a glitch when it hits that stitch point.


----------



## BlackBetty

Are we there yet...


----------



## aaronwt

tomhorsley said:


> The proper phraseology here is "Most devices are thrown away and replaced every few years" . Virtually no android device ever gets an updated OS. The only exception is google Nexus devices and a rare phone or two from Samsung or Motorola that get maybe one update years after google released the new android it is getting.


My HTC phones I've owned on Verizon Wireless have received several Android updates over the years.


----------



## jcthorne

Ok, its Apr 2.....Amazon can tell us we are getting Prime on the Tivo now.....

Wishful thinking.


----------



## HenryFarpolo

jcthorne said:


> Ok, its Apr 2.....Amazon can tell us we are getting Prime on the Tivo now.....
> 
> Wishful thinking.


Looks far less likely now with Amazon's press release introducing Fire TV.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CX5P8FC


----------



## tarheelblue32

HenryFarpolo said:


> Looks far less likely now with Amazon's press release introducing Fire TV.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CX5P8FC


It looks pretty cool actually.


----------



## Ficman

Any news on this update flight?


----------



## spaldingclan

Fire TV is no different than the Roku for me (yes it plays games but I have an xbox for gaming)


----------



## NorthAlabama

Ficman said:


> Any news on this update flight?


afaik, just the projected release:


TiVoMargret said:


> We're getting ready to release the Spring Update. (Likely late next week.)


----------



## Dan203

HenryFarpolo said:


> Looks far less likely now with Amazon's press release introducing Fire TV.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CX5P8FC


I doubt the Fire TV will have any effect on other platforms. Especially if the TiVo client is already in development as rumors suggest.

But who knows. I was hoping that with the release of the HTML5 apps platform we'd see an influx of new apps on the TiVo but so far the only new ones we've seen are the cheesy ones in the Opera Store, TWIT and Moviefone. :down:

I want some real apps like Amazon Prime, HBOGo and VUDU.


----------



## bradleys

Too bad TiVo didn't partner with Amazon. "Buy a TiVo Roamio, now with Amazon Fire built in!"


----------



## kbmb

HenryFarpolo said:


> Looks far less likely now with Amazon's press release introducing Fire TV.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CX5P8FC


Not sure....a company like Amazon tends to be in the loss leader market. Look at the Kindles, they don't make much on them, they are all about getting people to buy from Amazon. With the FireTV, I'm guessing it's another device to get people hooked on Prime mainly. Can't imagine Amazon makes enough money from a $99 device to make a difference on the bottom line.

Overall I would think Amazon would want their Prime Streaming everywhere possible....Tivo, Apple TV, etc. That way it encourages people to lock into that Prime service. Prime leads to higher spending on Amazon, no doubt. Let's be honest, I don't think anyone views Prime as Videos first, shipping second.....I think most view it as shipping first, Videos nice to have (that is unless they can break through with really great original programming).

-Kevin


----------



## tarheelblue32

kbmb said:


> Overall I would think Amazon would want their Prime Streaming everywhere possible....Tivo, Apple TV, etc.


Probably not on Apple TV, as Apple/iTunes is their biggest competitor in the media purchase business.


----------



## kbmb

tarheelblue32 said:


> Probably not on Apple TV, as Apple/iTunes is their biggest competitor in the media purchase business.


Actually, with generally lower pricing, I would think Amazon WOULD want their app on the ATV....it would take money away from Apple. I have a feeling it's been Apple up to this point not wanting to allow an Amazon app on the ATV.

Amazon last year finally opened up Airplay for their iOS app....that's how I stream Prime to my TV since I choose not to have a Roku right now (don't need yet another box....also why I won't for now get a FireTV).

I like the iTunes ecosystem for a lot of things because I live in an iOS world. I also get at least a 20% discount on everything since all I do is wait for the iTunes cards to go on sale and load up my account with gift money.

-Kevin


----------



## jjd416

Why does TiVo push updates in groups over many weeks? Every other product I own can be updated as soon as the update is made available. I can't think of any other product that does updates this way. Seems archaic.


----------



## NorthAlabama

jjd416 said:


> Why does TiVo push updates in groups over many weeks? Every other product I own can be updated as soon as the update is made available. I can't think of any other product that does updates this way. Seems archaic.


i'm just guessing, but i would imagine the decision for "soft" rollouts of software allows time for tivo to identify any undiscovered bugs or negative consequences in the update, and allows them to stop the update before it impacts everyone, if needed.


----------



## aristoBrat

jjd416 said:


> Why does TiVo push updates in groups over many weeks? Every other product I own can be updated as soon as the update is made available. I can't think of any other product that does updates this way. Seems archaic.


Apple does updates in groups over days for all iOS and OS X devices. But they do give owners the ability to manually update the device before the device notifies them, which I think is your point.

Maybe it has something to do with TiVo's size. They have 600 employees supporting 4.2 million subscriptions. Imagine a bad update bricking everything at once.


----------



## rgr

aristoBrat said:


> Imagine a bad update bricking everything at once.


Pretty close is a network problem at TiVo causing everybody to have C133 problems (and significantly reduced functionality) all at once.


----------



## BlackBetty

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/451512277435289600
Per Marge:



> @tivodesign: Today is a really good day to sign your #TiVo Roamio, Premiere, or Mini up for early access to our next update: http://t.co/MV97tjvayF


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

rgr said:


> Pretty close is a network problem at TiVo causing everybody to have C133 problems (and significantly reduced functionality) all at once.


Uh, no. Not really close at all.


----------



## CloudAtlas

rgr said:


> Pretty close is a network problem at TiVo causing everybody to have C133 problems (and significantly reduced functionality) all at once.


You don't work in the tech industry do you? Name a company with a network based service that hasn't had major outages?

HBO Go is the latest outage. Googles had outages. Amazon AWS goes out a few times a year taking with it other companies services. Netflix has had outages due to it's software and AWS outage. Yahoo and Gmail have outages. Facebook has outages. Twitter has outages. Amazon prime has outages. The $19 billion WhatsApp just recently had an outage. YouTube's had outages. GOogle Drive and Dropbox has outages. Apple iCloud and iTunes has had outages. Verizon and ATT networks have had outages. Cable TV has outages.

Outages are part of life.


----------



## crxssi

CloudAtlas said:


> You don't work in the tech industry do you? Name a company with a network based service that hasn't had major outages?


Personally I can deal with an outage every now and then. What I (and many of us) have issue with, is the way the TiVo devices ACT when there is an outage. There are several things that "break" that really shouldn't (like deleting a program, for example!) Plus the last series of outages were kinda really long.

Welcome to the cloud... oh, except our TiVo settings are NOT backed up to the could... so when the hard drive or unit dies, you lose all your settings, all your preferences, and all your ratings. And the last three too if you upgrade to a new unit  Hoping some day......


----------



## BlackBetty

Today's the big day. Let's hope its a good one


----------



## monkeydust

Yeah, bracing my self for disappointment!


----------



## jrtroo

perhaps set your expectations lower?


----------



## tarheelblue32

It looks like it may be coming today at 2pm EDT.


----------



## jjd416

tarheelblue32 said:


> It looks like it may be coming today at 2pm EDT.


What makes you think that?


----------



## tarheelblue32

jjd416 said:


> What makes you think that?


Educated guess. I forced the connection to the TiVo server about 30 minutes ago. And usually when I do this, the "Next Attempt" will read approximately 24 hours later. But instead, today it shows "1:59 PM" today as the next attempt, a suspiciously precise-looking time and only about 2.5 hours after my last connection rather than the usual ~24 hours.


----------



## humbb

Hmm ... I forced a connection 1.25 hours ago. I checked and my next attempt is scheduled for Friday at 10:08am. Who knows?


----------



## tarheelblue32

humbb said:


> Hmm ... I forced a connection 1.25 hours ago. I checked and my next attempt is scheduled for Friday at 10:08am. Who knows?


Try forcing it again and see what happens.


----------



## humbb

tarheelblue32 said:


> Try forcing it again and see what happens.


Did it again (and I am on the Priority List)
Last attempt: 9:24am [PDT]
Last status: Succeeded
Next attempt: Fri 4/4 10:11am


----------



## news4me2

You may be right... I forced an update at 12:09pm EST and my next scheduled update will occur at 1:48pm EST.


----------



## humbb

Maybe I've been assigned a "later priority".


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

tarheelblue32 said:


> Educated guess. I forced the connection to the TiVo server about 30 minutes ago. And usually when I do this, the "Next Attempt" will read approximately 24 hours later. But instead, today it shows "1:59 PM" today as the next attempt, a suspiciously precise-looking time and only about 2.5 hours after my last connection rather than the usual ~24 hours.


I think that happens sometimes when the original scheduled call is only a short time after you force a call. The old time still shows under Next Attempt, but then it doesn't actually make the second call.


----------



## twhiting9275

anthonymoody said:


> Amazon Prime streaming please.


I've pretty much given up on streaming Prime on TiVo
Would LOVE to see it happen, but something tells me TiVo just isn't going to get it together


----------



## bradleys

We have had a lot of indications from people in the know that Amazon is working on an updated App for the TiVo. 

Of course, it is a lot of assumptions that this new app, but I think it is a reasonable assumption. 

What I want to caution, is even if the new Amazon app is a component of the spring update it does not mean you will see it immediately. TiVo may wait until the deployment is complete before flipping the switch. TiVo may just set the container and have to wait on Amazon to deploy.

And, nobody says it is even planned for this release...

But I for one and more optimistic that before. Not willing to make a prediction on odds, but I do think it is coming soon.


----------



## javabird

CloudAtlas said:


> You don't work in the tech industry do you? Name a company with a network based service that hasn't had major outages?
> 
> HBO Go is the latest outage. Googles had outages. Amazon AWS goes out a few times a year taking with it other companies services. Netflix has had outages due to it's software and AWS outage. Yahoo and Gmail have outages. Facebook has outages. Twitter has outages. Amazon prime has outages. The $19 billion WhatsApp just recently had an outage. YouTube's had outages. GOogle Drive and Dropbox has outages. Apple iCloud and iTunes has had outages. Verizon and ATT networks have had outages. Cable TV has outages.
> 
> Outages are part of life.


Indeed. A couple of nights ago we had a Comcast outage (during the start of the Xfinity VOD Watchathon!) that lasted several hours. I was glad to have shows on my TV to watch!


----------



## Ficman

Pretty stoked the update is close


----------



## abovethesink

I would not hold my breath for a prime streaming update. Amazon hasn't even released an app on base Android. Why would they bother with TiVo? They seem to want their own ecosystem eventually. Fire TV being another piece. I'd love to be wrong, but that seems to be where we are.


----------



## bradleys

abovethesink said:


> I would not hold my breath for a prime streaming update. Amazon hasn't even released an app on base Android. Why would they bother with TiVo? They seem to want their own ecosystem eventually. Fire TV being another piece. I'd love to be wrong, but that seems to be where we are.


The TiVo app is easy, just an HTML 5 port of their existing app.

The Android app is hard as has been discussed over, and over, and over, and over, and over.

Not having an Android app is not an indication of lack of desire, it is an indication of a fractured distribution model and only the most recent devices capable of handling the required security.


----------



## dave13077

Connecting now.... guess we will see if after 2pm is the magic time....


----------



## news4me2

My update finished. It did NOT provide the 20.4.x Spring Update...


----------



## tarheelblue32

Yeah no spring update for me either. It looks like my "educated guess" wasn't so educated after all.


----------



## andyf

Updates usually become available after 4pm PT on "the day".


----------



## aaronwt

andyf said:


> Updates usually become available after 4pm PT on "the day".


I guess I'll try tonight then, after 7PM EDT.


----------



## HenryFarpolo

andyf said:


> Updates usually become available after 4pm PT on "the day".


We don't know when "the day", is. Out of curiosity to see what is in the release, I would like today to be "the day".

There is nothing in TIVOMargret"s statement last week where she said; (Likely late next week.), that locks in today or any other day.

And andy your post didn't infer that today was "the day", either


----------



## JolDC

HenryFarpolo said:


> There is nothing in TIVOMargret"s statement last week where she said; (Likely late next week.), that locks in today or any other day.


True but Margret's tweet Yesterday was the one that usually signals a release the next day.


----------



## aaronwt

HenryFarpolo said:


> We don't know when "the day", is. Out of curiosity to see what is in the release, I would like today to be "the day".
> 
> There is nothing in TIVOMargret"s statement last week where she said; (Likely late next week.), that locks in today or any other day.
> 
> And andy your post didn't infer that today was "the day", either


She did post on Twitter yesterday and said



> Today is a really good day to sign your #TiVo Roamio, Premiere, or Mini up for early access to our next update


So that would imply something was coming out today. Otherwise why would yesterday be a good day to sign up for early access?


----------



## tarheelblue32

Today is indeed the day, "some time after 4:30pm PT".

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=516208


----------



## Ficman

SWEET Great News


----------



## spaldingclan

of course theres no Amazon Prime news


----------



## tarheelblue32

spaldingclan said:


> of course theres no Amazon Prime news


No but there is "some cool stuff lined up for the 'Summer Update'". So maybe in another 3 months!


----------



## monkeydust

tarheelblue32 said:


> No but there is "some cool stuff lined up for the 'Summer Update'". So maybe in another 3 months!


Which will mostly be bug fixes for issues introduced in the Spring update...


----------



## HenryFarpolo

Glad today is "the day". Missed the Tweet from Margret!!


----------



## NorthAlabama

monkeydust said:


> Which will mostly be bug fixes for issues introduced in the Spring update...


----------



## bradleys

monkeydust said:


> Which will mostly be bug fixes for issues introduced in the Spring update...


As I have said until I am blue in the face, Amazon Prime does not need a release, at least not one that you are going to see any changes from.

I am rather meh, on this release. It is just a bunch of bug fixes, none of which I ever really experience. Summer for the "cool stuff"

We will see.


----------



## Dan203

I'm feeling the same way. Other then the default recording options, which I'll set once and forget about, none of the fixes apply to me.


----------



## jrtroo

Actually, even if you do not experience the bug, they apply to everyone who reads posts complaining about the bug!


----------



## BlackBetty

Anyone else completely underwhelmed by this update?


----------



## humbb

I just got the update.
Had to restart and the screen says "Installing an update..."


----------



## rgr

Just got the update and reboot complete. Do like the extra recording options. 

Only oddity (so far) is that AOL.On is listed twice in My Video Providers Setting. Anybody else have this?


----------



## humbb

rgr said:


> Just got the update and reboot complete. Do like the extra recording options.





> - new "Default Recording Options" screen inside Settings > Recording to set your preferred "Keep at most", New/Reruns settings, and padding for new Season Passes and WishLists.


I found that the actual implementation applies the default padding to new single programs in addition to SP's and WL's. My preference would have been not to include singles in the default settings (i.e. the way Margret described it).


----------



## crxrocks

Weird. My Roamio had updated and I was checking out the new recording option in the menus when all of a sudden the audio was gone. Had to turn off the TV and back on again to get it back and working again.


----------



## mattack

CloudAtlas said:


> You don't work in the tech industry do you? Name a company with a network based service that hasn't had major outages?
> ....
> Cable TV has outages.
> 
> Outages are part of life.


I've had far fewer cable TV outages than I have had C133 errors... and simply designing the Tivo to be VERY difficult to use (lots of spinny waiting gears, and HUUUUUUGELY reduced functionality, can't even "view upcoming", can't download to iPad, etc.....) when it can't connect to the network was a bad design decision.

Yes, I willingly chose to put up with that for the 6 tuners and 'basically' the same Tivo UI. (I say 'basically', since the polish has greatly gone away since the S1, which really has only one or two bugs I can think of.)


----------



## mattack

humbb said:


> I found that the actual implementation applies the default padding to new single programs in addition to SP's and WL's. My preference would have been not to include singles in the default settings (i.e. the way Margret described it).


...and I definitely would want it to apply to single recordings (like pre-Premiere Tivos do for e.g. SPs if you View Upcoming.. but on Premiere & Roamio, you have to manually add padding on... until now!!!)


----------



## aaronwt

At least all my boxes show a pending restart after I manually forced a connection.


----------



## nooneuknow

I said what I have to say about it in the thread started by TiVoMargret, with the changelog. My posts: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10063730#post10063730

It's usually best to move other relevant conversations to the threads she starts, if you want the best chances of her actually seeing what you post.

Official 20.4.1 thread here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=516208


----------



## bicker

BlackBetty said:


> Anyone else completely underwhelmed by this update?


I would guess that those who didn't place any expectations on the update that were not supported by TiVo's official, prior statements about the update probably aren't "underwhelmed" by it.


----------



## jrtroo

Its clear that this update is a bigger bug fix. I'm guessing they are using that approach to eliminate these problems from more of a features release in the summer. I'm totally ok with that, while i did not experience these major issues, its clear that others did.


----------



## southerndoc

Please move all discussion to: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=516208

I would close the thread, but closing isn't allowed by users.


----------

